# US Masters Degree - Language assessment requirement



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello All,

I am a newbie here, and am in the early (nascent rather) phase of exploring immigrating to Canada. I've been going through the CIC website and various forums to prepare the application and other documents. A question remains though on the language testing requirements.. 

I have a master's degree from a top 10 US business school (in addition to an engineering bachelors from India) and have been an expat in various countries including US, Singapore and now UAE. Do I still have to submit IELTS / Language test scores with the application? Isn't there a provision to waive testing requirements if your university education was in English, or something of that sort? 

Any pointers would be appreciated.. 

Cheers...


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,
You still have to submit as per requirements. 
All the best 

Regards,
Ash


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There are no exceptions to the IELTS requirements.


----------



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you all. Guess I have to go about the testing route. Off to book the earliest available date


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

lordaragon said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a newbie here, and am in the early (nascent rather) phase of exploring immigrating to Canada. I've been going through the CIC website and various forums to prepare the application and other documents. A question remains though on the language testing requirements..
> 
> ...




While it might be an aggravation to have to do it, and it will cost you some money, based on your posts here you will sail through the test and it will be, at worst, a minor hassle.


----------



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

colchar said:


> While it might be an aggravation to have to do it, and it will cost you some money, based on your posts here you will sail through the test and it will be, at worst, a minor hassle.


Agreed, although living in UAE, it does appear to be more than a minor hassle. I wanted to take the CELPIP to avoid spending an entire day on IELTS, but looks like CELPIP is not offered outside of Canada? Strange... Moreover, seems like getting dates for IELTS in UAE isn't the easiest thing.. Regardless, you gotta do what you gotta do..


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

I am also in UAE and it is not that tough.
Just approach British council and book for the test.

All the best 

Regards,
Ash


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

IELTS test dates, fees and locations | British Council United Arab Emirates


Don't know how legit this one is but here is a link anyway:

Center for Exam Services | IELTS Preparation at UAE & Saudi Arabia


----------



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you all.. Booked IELTS for August 16 in Dubai..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

lordaragon said:


> Thank you all.. Booked IELTS for August 16 in Dubai..




As I said, from your posts here I highly suspect that you will find the test to be a breeze. Do the test then spend the remainder of your day doing some shopping and have a nice dinner to celebrate.


----------

